
Is the world wide web a waste of water? - goodcanadian
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-37471911
======
DavidWanjiru
My knee has jerked and called this BS. Take electricity generation. When you
include water used to generate electricity in this "cost" calculation, you're
implying that money was spent to source the water or put it in the dam. It
wasn't. The water was put in the dam by the sun, and the water cycle continues
whether or not you put a turbine in its way. Does the dam have costs? Sure.
But water is not one of them.

